# Revised list of rules



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

We have put together a new list of rules.  I am greatly relieved that we now only have 20 rules, down from 56, though all the information from those 56 rules is still there in some form (or so I'm told).  The idea was to make them much more readable, not really to change the content of the rules.

Please take a look.

Mike

P.S.  Special thanks to Fenixpollo for putting this together for us!


----------



## EmilyD

This is very well done.  Thank you to all involved  .

_Nomi_


----------



## TrentinaNE

So the infamous "Rule 22" is now "Rule 11" -- nice! 

Excellent work, Fenixpollo (with able assists from many other mods, I'm sure... )

Saluti!
Elisabetta


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

It is indeed a great job!

Regards,

Erasmo.


----------



## danielfranco

Looks cool. Well done. Now I have to memorize them again, drat!
D


----------



## cycloneviv

Excellent! It looks much easier to follow.

I have one small suggestion: Rule 3 says that the title "must include all or part of the word/phrase being translated". Given that no translation is allowed in monolingual forums, could this not be changed to read "all or part of the word/phrase being discussed", or something similar?


----------



## danielfranco

Well, maybe that's why former rule 387,921.17b (I don't remember the new number) said that you should read the individual forums' rules…
D


----------



## cycloneviv

Good point.


----------

